# AuSable & Northeast



## piscatorial warrior

Just got back from the river. Went up Sunday afternoon. River data said 1800 cfpm so my mind said "Time to go!". Well I got there and the floodgate was open and she was roaring along at 3000 cfpm. visibility was decent, about 3 feet.The dock at Rea rd. was 2 feet under water. There were few people fishing, it being Easter and all. Fished all day yesterday. from rea access to dam. threw spoons and spawn, no takers. Saw one fish on a rope below dam of about 4-5 lbs. Checked HB saw no fish. I did not check the WP. There were rumors of some fish being caught in town. There were a few people fishing the south pier but I did not check on their progress.
My Opinion: It's early yet. There are some fish in the system but not a lot. If I were to go I'd concentrate my efforts on the pier or lower river.
Drove past Singing Bridge there were 6 cars in the lot. Rifle River was high and muddy. There were some people catching suckers.
All in all I had a good trip. Some good friends of mine just moved to Glennie. Had a nice visit. Drank some beers and reminisced . The weather was nice and the river was beautiful. I saw an Eagle. IMHO, I would wait another week or so before going again. If you DO go, please post a report. It's always nice to read about someone else's trip. Pictures are always nice too. We don't have to know exactly where you were. But river conditions and the hot bait is nice to know. Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## Fishndude

I fished the lower Ausable river Monday. I had one tappy bite that I missed, and nothing else. Real high water, and it went up all day long. Not optimal conditions, for sure. Foote pond still has ice on most of it, but it has started to thaw.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Fishndude said:


> I fished the lower Ausable river Monday. I had one tappy bite that I missed, and nothing else. Real high water, and it went up all day long. Not optimal conditions, for sure. Foote pond still has ice on most of it, but it has started to thaw.


Most of the ice left foote pond late last week on Friday causing Foote Dam temps to jump up to close to 40 degrees. Not sure how all the ice came back yesterday fishndude for you but was all gone again when I drove by in morning and evening! LOL. It was still all gone today and did not come back yet again!!


----------



## bigmac

Leaving the Keweenaw in the AM. Be at my cabins in Oscoda tomorrow til Sunday....
Hopefully good results!


----------



## bigmac

Too much snow up here!


----------



## MichiganStreamside

bigmac said:


> Leaving the Keweenaw in the AM. Be at my cabins in Oscoda tomorrow til Sunday....
> Hopefully good results!


You might be hitting it right! Our snowing just finishing melting here with high water, ice off pond and warm rains coming next two days - spring steelhead time!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

If the winds were not ROARING from the NW, I'd be heading NE myself. Instead...West side bound I be.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

Love the spring feeling in the air but the polar vortex is making an appearance again in a few days. Might not be done with the snow.

Can't trust anyone when they say they'll be fishing somewhere, or if they were even there when they say they were, lol!


----------



## piscatorial warrior

By The Way' Has anybody noticed the new Fish Consumption Advisory Signs posted everywhere from Foote Dam to the mouth? I_t says 'do not eat resident fish from the river, migratory fish are ok to consume' ? My buddy who works at the old AFB says that toxic waste is leaking into the river. This is the first I am learning of this. How long has this been going on?_


----------



## MichiganStreamside

piscatorial warrior said:


> By The Way' Has anybody noticed the new Fish Consumption Advisory Signs posted everywhere from Foote Dam to the mouth? I_t says 'do not eat resident fish from the river, migratory fish are ok to consume' ? My buddy who works at the old AFB says that toxic waste is leaking into the river. This is the first I am learning of this. How long has this been going on?_


There was big article in Detroit free Press about the toxic waste leaking into river from base earlier this month. Changing regs to all catch and release on steelhead now in au sable because there not safe to eat!


----------



## herb09

Kelly your a hoot. they also closed trail above rea rd due to nesting eagles.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

herb09 said:


> Kelly your a hoot. they also closed trail above rea rd due to nesting eagles.


Safety first! I don't want anyone eating bad fish!!


----------



## hbt

Ha Herb, you said you were going to keep the meat hole and the pole hole all to yourself this year. I thought that looked like your hand writing on that sign. Good idea.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

hbt said:


> Ha Herb, you said you were going to keep the meat hole and the pole hole all to yourself this year. I thought that looked like your hand writing on that sign. Good idea.


I'm sure the DNR will be putting another one at the highbanks entrance, as I'm aware that is prime Bald Eagle nesting habitat as well. Highbanks Tim may need to find another spot to fish!


----------



## hbt

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> I'm sure the DNR will be putting another one at the highbanks entrance, as I'm aware that is prime Bald Eagle nesting habitat as well. Highbanks Tim may need to find another spot to fish!


Not sure who your referencing. HBT is short for Hot By Trout.


----------



## herb09

hbt said:


> Not sure who your referencing. HBT is short for Hot By Trout.


Your a legend bro.


----------



## hbt

herb09 said:


> Your a legend bro.


In "your" own mind my friend.


----------



## herb09

It's been a good winter should be a great spring for you guys.


----------



## fishmaster1

MichiganStreamside said:


> There was big article in Detroit free Press about the toxic waste leaking into river from base earlier this month. Changing regs to all catch and release on steelhead now in au sable because there not safe to eat!


Your responses Sounds Like it's nothing to be concerned with, really????? Oh well just a Toxic waste spill in the Au Sable and your comments play it out as a joke??? Fish, wildlife and humans are effected by toxic waste in water!


----------



## Fishndude

There is not article in the Detroit Free Press about toxic waste leaking into the Ausable from "the base," in March; or going back to 2014. And the person who posted about the warning noted that it indicates not to eat fish that reside in the river, but migratory fish are okay. Kelly just amended that to say everyone should C&R all Steelhead, so his paying clients have a shot at them. Do whatever you are comfortable with.


----------

